# Ohio Bike Show



## partsguy (Sep 11, 2015)

LOCATION: WRIGHT STATE UNIVERSITY, COLONEL GLENN HIGHWAY, BEAVERCREEK, OHIO.

Soon, Wright State University will be putting on the annual Wright Brothers Day celebration and we're considering an antique bike show as part of the event. Now, I'm trying to figure out if there is any interest from our CABE members nearby that want to enter the show.


It's crucial I have an idea how many entries we might have to justify the space it will take up and the effort to put it on.

The show would not be judged and certainly no swap meets. This is purely for educational purposes and would be a great chance to show your prized machine to the general public. You might even bring some new comers into the hobby. At the very least, people would know more about a piece of American history (cycling, the birth of aviation, and Ohio's past industries). The event will be held inside the Wright State University Student Union on October 8th from 10:00-2:30. The time is NOT set in stone as of yet.

Again, I'm only trying to get an estimate of how many people would show up.

Thanks! Please reply if you would like to come!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 12, 2015)

No interest?


----------



## kunzog (Sep 12, 2015)

to reach your target audience you might consider putting your location in the title instead of just "Need input for bike show".


----------



## vincev (Sep 12, 2015)

First step might be to let people know where it is.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 12, 2015)

vincev said:


> First step might be to let people know where it is.




It says right in the thread....but I'll revise it anyway.


----------



## npence (Sep 12, 2015)

I might be interested in bringing a few bikes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 12, 2015)

partsguy said:


> It says right in the thread....but I'll revise it anyway.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Oldnut (Sep 12, 2015)

I could bring a few


----------



## partsguy (Sep 13, 2015)

While my collection goes back 1961, I'll bring a bike with an aviation theme. Appears we have a little interest!


----------



## 72convertibless454 (Sep 21, 2015)

I would be interested, while I do not own any bikes from this vintage, I would like to participate in this event.  My friends from "Simpler Times" in Cleveland do own bikes from this era, you may want to contact them.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 21, 2015)

partsguy said:


> LOCATION: WRIGHT STATE UNIVERSITY, COLONEL GLENN HIGHWAY, BEAVERCREEK, OHIO.





*Partsguy ... with all due respect, Wright State University (my Alma Mater, 1969 and 1978) 
is located within the city of Fairborn ... although folks looking for that location may become
a bit confused -- as the Board of Trustees insists on indicating that the university is in Dayton.

Being a citizen of Fairborn .. and the hardliner that i am, i  do not participate in anything that
is celebratory or fund-raising about that university.  

Having brought up the geographical-subject (in writing) countless times to the Board of 
Trustees .. it appears that my words have fallen into the gaze of blind eyes.  

There has been (to date) no return correspondence to me. 

Wright State University is a wonderful place to earn an education.  Sadly, the ability of the 
administration to tell the truth is tainted by whatever influenced Pinocchio to tell lies. *


I do encourage all that are compelled to attend the festivities to do so.

........ patric


----------



## partsguy (Sep 22, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *Partsguy ... with all due respect, Wright State University (my Alma Mater, 1969 and 1978)
> is located within the city of Fairborn ... although folks looking for that location may become
> a bit confused -- as the Board of Trustees insists on indicating that the university is in Dayton.
> 
> ...




I'm confused all the time. The bottom of the webpages all say "Dayton", some say it's in "Fairborn", some say it's "Beavercreek". I apologize if I offended.


----------



## Foxclassics (Sep 22, 2015)

I would be interested in this event and live in Fairborn Ohio.  I would also think there are several bicycle collectors in this area that would also participate in this event.

Tim Fox
tfox52@gmail.com


----------



## partsguy (Sep 22, 2015)

Welcome to the board, Tim!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 22, 2015)

partsguy said:


> I'm confused all the time. The bottom of the webpages all say "Dayton", some say it's in "Fairborn", some say it's "Beavercreek". I apologize if I offended.



*
I was curious so I called Wright State... 1 (937) 208 -2177
*
The nice lady who answered, (rare...usually one has to go through a gadzillion recorded options)
explained that the corporate offices are in Dayton, but the University is as *patric* indicated..... in Fairborn !


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 22, 2015)

partsguy said:


> I'm confused all the time. The bottom of the webpages all say "Dayton", some say it's in "Fairborn", some say it's "Beavercreek". I apologize if I offended.





*Oh, partsguy  ... no offense taken by me -- no need to apologize.

Have for the longest time thought of you as a gentleman and a scholar. 

The official address  for the school is ...

Wright State University
3640 Colonel Glenn Hwy.
Dayton, Ohio  45435-0001

For those CABErs going to the special event ... fair warning --- Sounds to
me as if Tim Fox (CABE member, Foxclassics) will be in attendance.  

Please bring a paper plate and a sewing needle.  The only way you will survive
seeing his 1934 Huffman, Davis Flyer Motorbike is thru a tiny hole poked-thru that paper plate.*

I know a great time will be had by all !!


....... patric



post script .... good sleuthing -- 2jakes !!


Yikes ... just now edited the badge of Tim's '34 Huffman ...
originally said it was a Dixie Flyer ... corrected to say it is
actually a Davis Flyer -- my fave of all the Huffman badges .....

Sorry about that, Tim.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 22, 2015)

I hope to have more information tomorrow night. Last week's meeting was cancelled. Hopefully the show gets the green light.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 23, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *Oh, partsguy  ... no offense taken by me -- no need to apologize.
> 
> Have for the longest time thought of you as a gentleman and a scholar.
> 
> ...




Why thank you, Patric! I don't think I've seen Tim Fox's Davis Flyer but it sounds like I might need sunglasses!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 23, 2015)

Update: The show, if given the green light, will be outdoors.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 24, 2015)

...........................


----------



## partsguy (Sep 30, 2015)

I just got out of a meeting and the bike show has been approved.


----------

